# P35 and P35L



## Town (7 Jan 2009)

What is the difference, if any, between the P35 and P35L. Are there two seperate returns to be made?


----------



## papervalue (7 Jan 2009)

Town said:


> What is the difference, if any, between the P35 and P35L. Are there two seperate returns to be made?


 

Both P35 and P35L are part of the same form.

The P35 Declaration- Summary of paye/prsi due.

P35L - Contains employee details of what you paid them and taxes deducted.

Total info from P35L is transferred to P35 declaration page

Must file both


----------



## Town (7 Jan 2009)

My ROS only shows the P35L return. Is this correct?


----------



## Graham_07 (7 Jan 2009)

Town said:


> My ROS only shows the P35L return. Is this correct?


 
Yes, when you complete the P35/L the P-35 generates on the submission screen. If you have paid direct debits or cheque payments they will be credited and ROS will show the balance due. Bear in mind that if you are paying by direct debit during the year, the January dd is for December so if you file the P35 before the January dd has been paid ROS will show the balance before that payment. You need to remember to take that into account when arriving at any real balance due.


----------



## Nostromo (11 Feb 2009)

> If you have paid direct debits or cheque payments they will be credited
> and ROS will show the balance due

What about Tax Credits?  The P35L screen has a space for Tax Credits but figures entered don't appear to have any effect on the balance due that ROS calculates for the submission screen...  

[Do we have to pay now and claim back later with Form 11/12s (which do take account of credits)?  I'm sure the Tax Credits - basic married person, Eu3660 - was taken into account in last year's P35...]

Thanks,
N.


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Feb 2009)

Nostromo said:


> > If you have paid direct debits or cheque payments they will be credited
> > and ROS will show the balance due
> 
> What about Tax Credits? The P35L screen has a space for Tax Credits but figures entered don't appear to have any effect on the balance due that ROS calculates for the submission screen...
> ...


 
The Tax Credits on P-35 are narrative only they have no bearing on any computation for the employer submission. 

As far as the employee is concerned it is up to them to file separately for any balancing statements. It has nothing to do with the employer.


----------

